# Was EBS's SVR lower than their tracker rate in 2006?



## Warrior (4 Nov 2020)

Hi I was on to ebs bank and they informed me that the variable rate was lower than the tracker in 2006 Is there a way to check this thanks.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Nov 2020)

I can't provide a link but EBS were very slow to offer trackers  so it's quite possible.

Brendan


----------



## Warrior (4 Nov 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I can't provide a link but EBS were very slow to offer trackers  so it's quite possible.
> 
> Brendan


Hi brendan, thanks for reply, do you have any more advice? Or just that's it? Thanks for your help


----------

